#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 百獸大戰   日本第十彈卡片遊戲

## 那岐

【百獸大戰】是現在蠻受歡迎的街機之一
是以卡片輸入機台對戰為主，卡片怪獸會依照不同的數字跟卡片類型指示作戰
(說穿了是個錢坑)

總之分享一下這個遊戲   (玩個卡片遊戲要花超多錢= =)

這是日本版最新第十彈的內容
將推出忍獸系列，還有那隻首領狼阿阿阿阿阿
(其實狼才是重點？)
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEevRqysxPE&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEevRqysxPE&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

其他彈順便分享貼一貼，大家一次看的夠！

第九彈是甲蟲為主
(1:3X秒左右有狼)  <---嚴重私心？
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojA5i6DeLYw&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojA5i6DeLYw&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


第八彈  純獸比較多
紅鷹跟黑獅好帥阿阿阿 
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UxhVsqeGEY&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UxhVsqeGEY&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


第七彈  古代獸系列
(劍尺虎好棒！)
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5yhZWHtWK58&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5yhZWHtWK58&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


第六彈   裏獸系列暗黑奧義
(為什麼獸都變黑有傷疤...)  不過這系列好帥氣阿
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OURt0Ws3TQ&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OURt0Ws3TQ&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


第五彈   光明系列
(這是怎樣)
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Aimx1lUnkE&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Aimx1lUnkE&hl=zh_CN&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


還出了圖鑑跟攻略本""太錢坑了...!!!!
不過不知道有沒有獸在玩呢？
雖然招式很誇張，不過模組畫的不錯，蠻有FU的～

----------


## tsume

大錢坑+1
每次看對戰畫面都覺得超冏
但動物又做得好好看說~(炸炸

只是說你打架就打架
不要把地球跟太陽系也毀了唄(1s


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說那從天而降的壽司大叔和巨大鳳梨是怎樣冏"""

----------


## 龍龍

完啦完啦!
看了一定要去玩一下拉~~~~!

看來又要燒錢啦~~
話說真的不知道卡片要去哪買呢~~??@@
不知有沒有哪位獸知道呢??@,@

----------


## whitefang

對不起，我當成 kuso 片來看了（擦淚\r
腹肌崩壞啦…那些技能到底是甚麼鬼！（噴
天罰真的好 GJ XDDDD
話說沒有馬啊？
技能的威力都超級誇張的，地球大慨掛點了很多次吧（汗
不過要說華麗度啊，感覺還是古代王者恐龍好點 XD
風系的幻舞連爪和草系的超龍衝擊超酷的說 >w<

----------


## J.C.

還好是等我長大了這遊戲才出 如果是小學的我看到一定會迷上然後瘋狂砸錢 XD
動物的模組做的真的很好看 後面出的特殊顏色跟系列也好帥
雖然招式真的誇張到讓我噴茶 不過以小孩的觀點來說就是這樣才會很帥很威吧 XD

日本官網可以看到每一彈的卡片喔
還會用漫畫方式介紹每一彈的特色跟新活動 (現在才注意到主角獅子雷歐有呆毛)
http://www.animalkaiser.com/jp/

台灣竟然才剛出2而已 真是緩慢啊~

----------


## 佛蒙特

啊啊百獸卡咖裡有玩喔!!(舉爪)
是像芭比娃娃的刷卡機遊戲
玩一次30塊
玩完還會送你一張卡
卡片去一般文具店就有
一包大約20
附約12張卡
但通常都是盜版的
要卡片上有一閃一閃方格才是正版的
有分百獸卡、強化卡和奇蹟卡

以下是咖裡照著卡片打的介紹

百獸卡:這是用來叫出想在遊戲中使用之動物的卡片。｢攻擊力｣和｢體力｣越大的動物越強。動物擁有｢G T F｣三種招式。顏色不一樣的招式，就是威力最大的｢得意招式｣。

強化卡:這是讓動物擁有的｢G T F｣3種招式變強的卡片。能夠增強得等級是依卡片而決定的。用強化卡把得意招式的等級強化成5，就可以使用一擊必殺的｢究極奧義｣喔!

奇蹟卡:這是讓動物可以使用大自然的力量給予強烈傷害之奇蹟招式的卡片。腫類有｢速度｣｢重量｣｢萬能｣3種。其種類與動物相同的話，奇蹟力量也會變得更強!

目前咖哩有12張，分別是 百獸卡:隼、尼羅鱷、側紋胡狼、歐亞灰狼、雪豹 強化卡:瞬間充電、火災時的怪力、激烈燃燒的鬥志、怒濤大突擊、禁忌的招式 奇蹟卡:突破界眼閃電、火山彈

終於完了...手好痠

p.s附張歐亞灰狼的圖~

----------


## 柯魯

阿阿 這個

最近有在文具店看到
一開始完全是被卡片所吸引  
歐亞灰狼擺第一張  就買了一盒看看
圖片做的好棒
對遊戲機沒有什麼興趣

原來遊戲畫面這麼強大
害我好想玩玩看

----------


## 藍颯斯

就是大型遊戲機台的意思嗎(思

可惜住的地方頗鄉下

玩不到(默

如果真的住的附近有的話

或許會燒錢吧(炸)

看到影片真的很想玩玩看xD"

整個華麗又萌阿~~~~

----------


## 君尼爾獅

喔喔~常常在百貨公司裡看到呢
都和"快來幫我換衣服巴"的機台旁邊，一堆人在玩
常常被吸引過去，每次都被朋友拉回來XD但是真的好GJ阿，超喜歡裡面的動物的
裡面的招式還真的是好有爆發力阿....

---

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    老鷹最好是可以在水裡攻擊XD

----------


## 飛狼薩克

啊.....
本狼也有玩喔~
愛死了~
之前的恐龍王都被本狼淘汰
換成這個了
話說這些都好酷好酷啊~
真的很期待呢!!!
本狼想要闇黑系列~~
酷爆了!!!!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 那岐

沒有馬嗎+1

俺其實也是很希望有馬，不過似乎都沒有看到
(沒有攻擊性？   應該不會吧)


>>佛蒙特
喔～狼卡耶，看起來很棒呢
那麼佛蒙特應該是目前回文中最了解這個機台遊戲的吧？
不知道有沒有什麼更多想分享的？

>>tsume
那個毀壞的畫面很妙，俺也好奇是不是真的。

>>龍龍
你不要花錢了XDDDDDD

>>whitefang
攻擊方式是很KUSO，不過模組跟畫面、效果都很不錯
欣賞的角度來看是很不錯的作品。
恐龍機台比較華麗嗎？改天俺也來去參觀一下~~

>>J.C.
呆毛很可愛啊！日本就是很喜歡出這種迷人的東西。

>>柯魯
一盒？他不是單張賣嗎？
俺以為是用抽的呢，不知道還有什麼種類，分享一下吧。

>>藍颯斯
是大型機台沒錯，不知道是不是只有北部才有，俺就不清楚了W__W
百貨公司蠻常看見的就是

>>君尼爾獅
那個換衣服的很囧，不過百貨公司現在確實都會放這樣的機台了。

>>殺戮兵器薩克
喔？
不過有獸友表示，恐龍機台似乎比較華麗呢！

----------


## 狂飆小狼

百獸大戰超好玩的!!(激動
我是瘋狂卡片收集迷
日本出好多新的喔!!!
台灣剛出現的時候我就衝去玩-3-"

寫實系(?)動物加上誇張的招式
有奇蹟卡可以發動特殊攻擊說(大噴)
奇蹟卡可以發動爪爪所說的壽司大叔和巨大鳳梨(笑
還有巨大拉麵xDDDD

文具店....我去看好像都是盜版(死
之前剛出的時候可以免費拿贈品大象卡>w<"

恐龍機台很華麗XD
表現方法不同嗎ww

----------


## 許狼中將

嘿～嘿！原來大家都有注意到啊！
近來中將也去買了，書店買的！全是盜版的…
不過是不是盜版根本不重要，重要的是那些狼的卡片！
裡頭最帥的當屬〝歐亞灰狼〞吧！呵～呵…！這張卡不管有多少都不嫌多…
爲了歐亞灰狼今天中將又跑去買了！

不過這些卡片感覺都有點奇異！例如說…
有一張卡叫做〝豹狼〞，其實若仔細看的話，會發現其實就是〝非洲野犬〞！中將長這麼大，從來就還沒聽說過有豹狼這玩意！不過到底能不能這樣叫啊？

牌組裡的卡片狼和其犬科的動物攻擊力普遍都偏高！甚至有超過熊的戰力！總覺得有些不符合實際的情況。例如︰歐亞灰狼的攻擊是5000，而棕熊攻擊力居然是3000，而最強的北極熊也不過5500！

一彈的是可以變身是不是啊？不然怎麼跑出了壓路機和74式戰車來了？
正版的卡去哪買啊？相信一定很貴吧～～

----------


## 飛狼薩克

> 正版的卡去哪買啊？相信一定很貴吧～～


正版卡要去玩機器才能拿到喔~
一張30元......

----------


## 許狼中將

哇勒～一張三十塊！真的假的？
感覺好坑錢噢，不過是張紙罷了！這種價格擠乎可說快和〝紙中之王影印膠紙〞快不相上下了…

----------


## 飛狼薩克

> 哇勒～一張三十塊！真的假的？
> 感覺好坑錢噢，不過是張紙罷了！這種價格擠乎可說快和〝紙中之王描圖紙〞快不相上下了…


也還好啦!
因為你還可以玩一場遊戲啊~
玩完才有卡片出來~

----------


## 許狼中將

能再問個問題嗎？

1.盜版的卡片可不可以拿去刷啊？
2.店員會不會出來看牌啊？
3.使用有〝超〞字的卡是必勝嗎？
4.強化卡是幹嘛的啊？
5.那個機器是安怎用啊？
6.是不是投錢就會掉牌啊？

看了大家的經驗，中將有躍躍欲試的衝動！加上原本以為屏東縣只有最先進的屏東市才有機台，不過後來發現萬丹、潮州、東港甚至是恆春都有！東港還有兩台耶～～

----------


## 飛狼薩克

> 能再問個問題嗎？
> 
> 1.盜版的卡片可不可以拿去刷啊？
> 2.店員會不會出來看牌啊？
> 3.使用有〝超〞字的卡是必勝嗎？
> 4.強化卡是幹嘛的啊？
> 5.那個機器是安怎用啊？
> 6.是不是投錢就會掉牌啊？
> 
> 看了大家的經驗，中將有躍躍欲試的衝動！加上原本以為屏東縣只有最先進的屏東市才有機台，不過後來發現萬丹、潮州、東港甚至是恆春都有！東港還有兩台耶～～


1.可以，但比較不好就是了~
2.不會，頂多偶爾來看看小朋友們玩，機器就放在那，要玩就自己去玩~
3.擁有"超"自的卡片是奇蹟卡(如附圖)，可利用右下角的指數(?)進行配對，配對成功，殺傷力也較大
4.強化卡的用意在於動物絕招的強度指數，如果必殺技的指數為5，動物的身體會變金色，使出究級絕招
5.那些機器就是讓你玩和拿牌的機器啊!
6.嗯!沒錯!但是卡片是玩完之後才會掉出來~

你可以去它的中文官方網站
那兒會有更詳細的遊戲解說喔!

----------

